# Tastatur



## Visu1 (23. März 2006)

Hallo!

hab jetzt einen Renderrechner bekommen der Startet aber nicht wenn keine Tastatur angehängt ist warum ist das so oder was kann man machen das nicht jeder Rechner eine braucht?


mfg. Visu


----------



## TwoFaze (23. März 2006)

Im BIOS gleich am Anfang bei "Halt On" die Option "No Errors" wählen. (zumindest bei mir so)
Das müßte funktionieren!
MfG
TwoFaze


----------

